# Spain on route site advice.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
We are going down to Southern Spain in January. Does anyone know any good sites in Spain on the BIARRITZ/S.SEBASTIAN/ PAMPLONA/ ZARAGOZA/VALENCIA route. Any other advice appretiated.
Thanks.
Sennen523.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

As stated on the last Continental Touring post, a good site for information is vayacamping. It gives a great deal of information on camp sites throughout Spain including prices.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

sennen523 said:


> Hi All,
> We are going down to Southern Spain in January. Does anyone know any good sites in Spain on the BIARRITZ/S.SEBASTIAN/ PAMPLONA/ ZARAGOZA/VALENCIA route. Any other advice appretiated.
> Thanks.
> Sennen523.


Hi,

There are very few sites open on that route in the winter. This site http://www.vayacamping.net/file.asp?par1=426&lang=en is open all year and is about 200 miles fro San Sebastian.

Failing that you could always free camp for the night at a service station or in a hotel/hostel car park. There should be no problems at that time of the year.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

The campsite at Savinan is a long way off your route, for many years we have stopped at the last service station before Zaragoza (can't remember the name though - familiarity etc..) and have never had any problems. The petrol station is manned 24 hours a day so we feel quite safe there.

Have a good trip.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Camping Larrouleta (ID:2481) in the campsite D/B near St jean De Luz open all year.

Olley


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

*Sites in Spain*

Thanks for all your replies. Olley, found Larrouleta on the D/B, looks ideal for us, thanks.
Al
Sennen523


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Have you considered going through the middle route into Spain rather than crossing the border at Irun. If you look at the map you cross at Col de Somport. The road on the French side is a bit narrow for the last 5 kms up to the tunnel and the road on the spanish side is terrific. It saves a few kms on the run to Valencia but there are some fantastic places on the run up to the tunnel on the french side and the spanish side will give you some of the most fabulous sights you will ever see through a windscreen.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

*Route into Spain.*

Hi DollarYen,
Thanks for your route suggestion, sounds fantastic. What would the roads be like in January (snow)in that area?
Thanks,
Sennen523.
Al.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

It's very rare you have any problem. I came through in january and you could see people skiing while you drove along but the main road is perfect. If you do go through this way i promise you you won't regret it, much nicer than being chased by the trucks through the north and south crossings. Where the money came from i don't know but the tunnel at Somport is an engineering marvel and so quiet you could stop in the middle and have a game of football in between the vehicles. And there is no charge, you don't pay a penny in tolls.


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

*Aire at Capbreton, just above Biarritz*

There's a hugh Aire at Capbreton, just above Biarritz, France. (Direct beach access, not that you'll be sunbathing :lol: ) Just 2 miles from the motorway and very very easy to find. Cost is €7.50 per night and 10amp electricity is included in the price.

We used the Le Mans/Rouen route to Biarritz this summer and found it much better. But rest stops where fewer and much smaller than the other route though.

A few extra miles, but if you went down towards Madrid and then across to Valencia there's a really good site at Riaza, (a few miles north of Madrid) called Pico de la Miel. Only 9km from the ski resort of The Pinilla. Its shown in ACSI Eurocampings.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

If your going to Valencia via Madrid i would suggest investing in a Tom Tom !


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

We too had heard all sorts of horror stories about navigating through Madrid (kamikaze traffic; gridlock; unfathomable circular road system etc).

Then we met a couple who told us how easy it was, so we tried it on our way down from France in October and guess what? It really is very straightforward. Since most roads in Spain seem to lead to Madrid, finding a way round without going near the capital can lead to a lot of extra miles, so don't be like us and write off the shortest route.

We came down from the north on the A1/E05 from Burgos. We just stayed on the A1 as it led us into the city, and in due course were fed into the M30. This is a superb road - you blast right through the city centre on a 4 lane highway!

We were heading south, so after the M30 took the A4, again, with no problems, and hardly slowing down. If you were heading to Valencia, you'd leave the M30 on the A3, I'm sure with a similar lack of drama.

Do not take the M40, as this is a longer circular route to the west, full of tunnels.

Bear in mind we did this on a Saturday morning, in a 32 foot RV towing a Smart on an A-frame. No problema!

Tom Tom? Who needs one?

Happy trails

Bruce


----------

